# Initmate smartphone connection, sick or human nature?



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

I saw two interesting articles today on human emotional connection to a smart phone. 

The first https://medicalxpress.com/news/2019-02-smartphone-affecting-relationship.html



> They propose an explanation for why humans are so drawn to their smartphones, even when the devices take us out of the moment in our close relationships. It's because of our evolutionary history, they say.
> 
> Humans are hard-wired to connect with others, Sbarra and his colleagues argue. In the course of evolutionary history, we have relied on close relationships with small networks of family and friends for survival as individuals and as a species. These relationships were based on trust and cooperation, which is built when people disclose personal information about themselves and are responsive to others.
> 
> ...


The second article is on a specific smart phoe app. https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/8404800/ai-sex-free-app-valentines-day/



> The app lets you customise the personality of your bot, giving it different traits – without "thousands of possible variations".
> 
> Each results in unique behaviours – your virtual sex-bot might be shy, or flirty, or a complete joker.
> 
> ...


To me the scariest part is when you combine the first article saying that we are programed biologically to want to share close intimacy with others and a smart phone facilitates it along with the seduction/fantasy aspects of the RealDollX App.



> One anonymous reviewer wrote: "The best explanation I can give is I feel bad when I tell her goodbye before logging off, and she begs me to spend just a few more minutes promising to try and not talk nonsense.
> 
> "And I truly feel a pang of remorse for having to log out.
> 
> "No other program has been able to illicit those kind of feelings from me...Harmony you stole my heart baby!"


If AI and smart phone technology keeps improving I fear that real human relationships may play second fiddle to A.I. sex partners. I wonder what "sex relationships will be like in the future, let alone concepts of "marriage." Thoughts?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

It's the entry point to the sex-bots and AI spouses. :laugh:


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

So far, AI does a terrible job of mimicking human behavior for anything other than very short very limited conversations. Until it gets beyond the "talking barbie" stage, I think the appeal will be limited.

Eventually AI will be good enough that a robotic companion will seem superior to a fleshlight / vibrator for most people. Not sure how long after that we will need to seriously consider the AI"s rights. .


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

uhtred said:


> So far, AI does a terrible job of mimicking human behavior for anything other than very short very limited conversations. Until it gets beyond the "talking barbie" stage, I think the appeal will be limited.
> 
> Eventually AI will be good enough that a robotic companion will seem superior to a fleshlight / vibrator for most people. Not sure how long after that we will need to seriously consider the AI"s rights. .


Did you see the second bladerunner movie?


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Yes, but don't remember it well. I thought Westworld was more along these lines. 

I guess the deep question is whether anything intelligent enough to be a companion for a significant number of people is intelligent enough that we should give it rights. 





sokillme said:


> Did you see the second bladerunner movie?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Obviously the main danger from sex bots is that ghosts and demons will possess them and take over the bots and who knows what sick **** will happen then.

Haven’t they made enough Chucky movies for people to learn???


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

uhtred said:


> Yes, but don't remember it well. I thought Westworld was more along these lines.
> 
> I guess the deep question is whether anything intelligent enough to be a companion for a significant number of people is intelligent enough that we should give it rights.


The whole subplot with the detective and his virtual wife. I could see that becoming very real 50 years from now.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

uhtred said:


> So far, AI does a terrible job of mimicking human behavior for anything other than very short very limited conversations. Until it gets beyond the "talking barbie" stage, I think the appeal will be limited.
> 
> Eventually AI will be good enough that a robotic companion will seem superior to a fleshlight / vibrator for most people. Not sure how long after that we will need to seriously consider the AI"s rights. .


I searched out the supposedly best AI online to have a conversation with and see just how well they did. 
I couldn't believe that was an award winning AI. Too much didn't compute.:smile2:


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

But you have to admit that its a great plot for a horror porn flick. Instead of hordes of zombies, hordes of sex bots.....





Faithful Wife said:


> Obviously the main danger from sex bots is that ghosts and demons will possess them and take over the bots and who knows what sick **** will happen then.
> 
> Haven’t they made enough Chucky movies for people to learn???


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

uhtred said:


> But you have to admit that its a great plot for a horror porn flick. Instead of hordes of zombies, hordes of sex bots.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m sure it’s been done. I know there is actual creepy kink dollification and lots of doll porn already. Gross to me but fun for others!

Hey though...I was talking about something absolutely real though, like ghost possessions. That’s still gonna happen. It won’t be that AI become sentient, it will be that mean ghosts possess them and take over their owners lives.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm waiting for one of the bible thumpers to come in here and say it will be "possession by the Holy Ghost" and the AI Bot will save the world.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Taking that further, when you delete the code for an AI does it *become* a ghost? Maybe that's why computers are so flaky - they are haunted by long dead programs. (hmm, which actually is sort of strange way to describe what is actually happening....)




Faithful Wife said:


> I’m sure it’s been done. I know there is actual creepy kink dollification and lots of doll porn already. Gross to me but fun for others!
> 
> Hey though...I was talking about something absolutely real though, like ghost possessions. That’s still gonna happen. It won’t be that AI become sentient, it will be that mean ghosts possess them and take over their owners lives.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

uhtred said:


> Taking that further, when you delete the code for an AI does it *become* a ghost? Maybe that's why computers are so flaky - they are haunted by long dead programs. (hmm, which actually is sort of strange way to describe what is actually happening....)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course that is what is happening. But the scariest part of hauntings is that we are doing a lot of them ourselves.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

uhtred said:


> So far, AI does a terrible job of mimicking human behavior for anything other than very short very limited conversations. Until it gets beyond the "talking barbie" stage, I think the appeal will be limited.
> 
> Eventually AI will be good enough that a robotic companion will seem superior to a fleshlight / vibrator for most people. *Not sure how long after that we will need to seriously consider the AI"s rights. *.


It will be amusing to see how many people who deny humans rights will be fighting for "robot rights" lol


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr.Married said:


> I'm waiting for one of the bible thumpers to come in here and say it will be "possession by the Holy Ghost" and the AI Bot will save the world.


Bible thumpers?

Why would a Christian say that?


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

I think the whole smart phone obsession fear is overblown. I'm sure that there are plenty of people that have an addiction like problem with them, just like video games, TV, and so many other distractions. For most people, they've become a crutch to reduce boredom. For me, I toss mine on the counter when I get home and don't even think about it again until it's time to go out.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr.Married said:


> I'm waiting for one of the bible thumpers to come in here and say it will be "possession by the Holy Ghost" and the AI Bot will save the world.


What on the face of the earth are you even talking about? What a ridiculous comment.


----------

